# where to find pre-made drywall arches



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Try Arch-Rite. They are in Texas. 1-877-702-7114


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

How does the cost of a pre-made arch compare to the time and labor involved in making them on site?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Jim F said:


> How does the cost of a pre-made arch compare to the time and labor involved in making them on site?


Takes me about a half an hour to 45 minutes to construct an arch. More time to finish it, of course... but then you also have to finish the pre-made arches.

About ten to twenty bucks in material to the point of beginning finishing.


----------

